# Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOATS!



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So I FINALLY got the kidding camera hooked up to view all my preggo's... they still have about a week to go... 
but I've realized that I have some SERIOUSLY lazy goats!! Jeezzzzz!!! It's not even raining and they're all inside snuggled up sleeping ALL DAY! I'm certainly second guessing the kidding cam! LOL!!! I felt better thinking they were "Real" animals that actually grazed!! No wonder my feed bill is HIGH, they just sleep in there all day until I come driving up to feed them! :doh: LOL!!
:ROFL: :slapfloor:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bellafire ... idding-cam


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

Well at least they get some excercise, even if its only getting up to eat! :cake:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

I've determined the only exercise is their trickery of...

"Hurry, I hear mom's truck! Run outside and pretend to graze!!"

Of course the usually fairly mellow herd queen (who is now nearly bursting with quads!) is VERY VERY cranky! And her 'personal bubble space' seems to be ANYTHING within about 10 ft!! So she seems to be "exercising" the herd for me by throwing dirty looks & causing them to run in fear!! LOL!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

it sounds like its raining -- but is light out or do you have a light on?

its funny to see it light out when its so dark here already


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

Oh my gosh... yes, the first night I was sitting outside in the freezing temp's & wind & rain and FINALLY got the camera working over the internet (but I couldn't actually see it on my own laptop there)... so I drove home and realized the screen was completely pitch black & if I turned the volume way up I could only hear the goaties breathing... LOL!! 
MEMO TO ME - TURN ON A LIGHT! Ha ha ha!! :wink:

I'm looking forward to Mirage kidding so I can get her some serious antibiotics... she's WAY too far along and huge to get her into & out of the back of my truck right now (heck I couldn't fit her in the backseat of a car right now she's so big!) so I told the vet I'd be in after she kidded for some Nuflor. Ugh. Poor baby. She's maintaining though, never any fever, usually it's better but right now it's pouring rain & yucky this week, so she coughs a bit more right now. Poor baby...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

I've been watching the camera off an on tonight. It is very cute how Mirage and Macy cuddle together.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

I could sit here and watch these girls all day! If it wasn't for the breathing I would think it was a still shot! :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

This is why I dont have a camera on me too!!!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

Everybody is shedding like crazy, so they all have these cotton puffs of undercoat that are falling off all over them... makes them look so scraggly! Grrr...go away yucky torrential downpour of rain & cold temps so I can shave my goaties beautiful!! Please ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

I love this...hahaha


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

I know what you mean, I feel the same way. I was contemplating if I could start shaving yet last night, we went hiking and it was in the upper sixties. I'm glad I decided against it, because this morning it was cold, windy and it has been pouring all day! I just want to shave my girls and see how they look under there, especially my youngster who did a lot of growing over the winter!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

So I added my EMERGENCY personal cell # to my website here: http://bellafirefarm.webs.com/contactus.htm

Or copied from the site here: 
"My personal cell (emergency only) is 503-720-3018, but I respectfully ask that it be used for emergency/kidding situations only."

I only put it up there for Kidding Emergencies really.... so if anyone happens to see a doe in labor feel free to call!! Hopefully I'll already be en-route with Superwoman cape flying & goatie emergency kit inhand ....but you never know. And I do have to drive a short distance to get out there, just a few mins, but still....

Here's the kidding cam link too http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bellafire ... idding-cam

Everyone should have 4-7 days left... but... you never know... :roll:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

One of your goats snores very loud *giggles*


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

I think that would be Mirage, the big buckskin/white spotted doe... she's HUGE with quads... she's had twins, trips, trips, and now quads :thumb:

Funny thing is, she is SO MUCH bigger in real life than in the camera... WAAAYYY bigger. She's also got a cough that'll get remedied once the babies are out... poor baby.

Course it doesn't help that she always sleeps RIGHT under the camera too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

hahaha they are SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

I've looked at it a few times....they ARE lazy! LOL!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

Macy has such a lovely little udder! I was excited about my only FF this year, but Macy definitely has her beat! Are you sure Peggy Sue doesn't have quads as well? She is enormous (at least from the angles I see her from on the cam.) I already have a doe that is Mirage's size and she has at least twenty days to go if she took on her first weekend with the buck. Geez, I hope I don't have quints in there!

Macy sure isn't putting up with the kids' shenanigans. They got to jumping around at the entrance to that shelter and she went Rambo on them, chasing and head-butting. Her and Mirage seem to be monopolizing that corner closest to the camera.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Put up Kidding Cam only to realize I have VERY LAZY GOAT*

Maybe they are just too HUGE to move!! :ROFL:


----------

